# Budget theater



## Irishsaab (Jan 26, 2011)

And yes, the Administrator did give her blessing! :innocent:

Yamaha HTR-583 5.1 receiver 
InFocus X1 projector
Manual pull down InFocus screen 
BIC Formula F-12 subwoofer
Front Speakers: AV123 x-MTM towers*
Center Channel: AV123 x-MTM center*
Rears: AV123 x-LS*

*Yes, I drank the AV123 kool aid! 

NB: I might add that even though there are plenty of AV123 haters and critics out there, I never had an issue with them. I even had a great experience with their customer service. 

NBB: And even though AV123's speakers were not what you would call budget buys in their day, they were budget buys for me on Craigslist!


----------



## Irishsaab (Jan 26, 2011)

I have two follow up points / questions for your shacksers... 

1. What should my next budget receiver be? Anyone have personal experience with either a Yamaha or Pioneer under $400? 

2. What should my next projector be? I'd love to make the move into the HD world. (720 right now with the X1) Again this would need to be on the less expensive side. let's say under $1000

Thanks in advance for the help! :T


----------

